

Thoughts about gamification - sundar22in
http://www.devsundar.com/2011/10/thoughts-about-gamification.html
After decade of social web, is it decade of gaming web?
======
sundar22in
Another video about Games for the realworld
[http://blog.ted.com/2010/08/20/building-the-game-layer-on-
to...](http://blog.ted.com/2010/08/20/building-the-game-layer-on-top-of-the-
world-seth-priebatsch-on-ted-com/)

